# help! emergency



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

help!

my betta fry are all dead

1stday-i saw eggs at the nest, i removed the female
2nd and 3rd day-the male taking care of them. then there are few dead fry
4thday- there are many dead fry 5-7fries left. i removed the male
5thday- they are all dead

i can't see what is wrong. the water is 5inch high. i follow all the instructions. what is wrong?

help!


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, I'm not an expert on Betta fry, But if you could give us more info it would really help. Tell us more about the setup, and have you ever bred the male before?

I'm sorry about the fry.


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

i have 2 betta(male and female)
on the first day i bought them i separate them in two small aquarium near to each other for 1 week.
i breed them in a bigger aquarium and i got eggs. i remove the female then the male taking care of them but it fails because the water is 9inch high.
i clean the tank. after 3 days
i put again the male in a tank(water is 5inch high with a half paper cup)
then the male start to build his nest and when the nest is done i put the female.
i let them breed 

1stday-i saw eggs at the nest, i removed the female
2nd and 3rd day-the male taking care of them. then there are few dead fry
4thday- there are many dead fry 5-7fries left. i removed the male
5thday- they are all dead

i can't see what is wrong. the water is 5inch high. i follow all the instructions. what is wrong?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fry! What was the water temperature?


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

i dont put water thermometer


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

You could buy a water thermometer to check the temperature, perhaps the fry got too hot or too cold. Sorry about your babies!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Temp sounds like your problem, the frye need to be warm!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

This might seem like a dumb question because I know nothing about breeding but, did you feed them?


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## crestancestry (Dec 4, 2009)

i feed only brine shrimp


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well, did you cycle your tank?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

there are so many possible things that can go wrong with raising fry, like what was already mentioned: food, temp, water quality, did you clean near the tank and it got contaminated? was the top of the aquarium fully sealed to help keep the air above the water humid? did you add any chemicals etc to change ph, or anti-fugus meds? many things could have contributed to your fry death unfortunately, but just keep trying things happen


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

im so sry


----------

